# Norwegian Fjiords



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

I,m considering visiting the Norwegian Fjords next year and some advice would be appreciated, such as:

The best way to get there, the best time of year to visit, campsites etc.
and anything else I haven't thought of.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Bagshantys trip is here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-19074.html and a good starting point and there may indeed be others in the forum entitlled Motorhome Trips.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi david

I went to the fjords last year as part of a 5 week trip which took in NordKapp.

I had taken my blogs out of view whilst I add photos but have put this one back so you can see it. All the campsites and wild camping spots are in the campsite database.

>Link to Blog<

>link to photos<

>Link to more photos<

>Link to campsite searches<


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

We went to Norway this year - up to Bardu / Setermoen north of Arctic Circle.

1) Cheapest wine in supermarkets - £14 per bottle
2) Diesel about same as UK
3) Beer £5 a pint
4) Roads very narrow and wiggly.
5) Loads of NARROW tunnels. Some 5 or 6 miles - one was 19 miles!!!
6) Lots of expensive ferries - no option! Over 6 metres and you pay DOUBLE!!!!
7) Manic lorry drivers don't slow down in narrow tunnels!!!
8) Ridiculous speed limits and no prisoners taken!! National Speed Limit 80km in general (occasionally 90km) They didn't catch us though!!! :twisted: 
9) Zero tolerance on drink driving.
10) Germans have to speak English!!! :twisted: 
11) Norwegains very friendly when they realise you are English!!!
12) Campsite fees about same as UK.
13) Not always CDP on sites very often in garages but few and far between - never miss an opportunity to empty your loo and grey water!! Look for campervan dumping it's load sign!! :lol: 
14) Meal for 2 in Bergen - main course each and 1 beer each - nearly £50!!!! 8O 
15) 1,000 miles and back Bergen to Bardu and most of the road like the Snake Pass!!!! 8O 

Otherwise a GREAT holiday - just take your time every day and polish your credit card!!!  

Marie and Rex

Forgot to say - "if it's not raining - you must be in a tunnel!!!!!"


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Sure Norway can be expensive but it depends how you do it.

Apart from the ferry fares, our 5 weeks cost us no more than 5 weeks would in the UK.

We will be going back in '08

Since my first post I've added two more Norway blogs to the public view that have photos and links attached either press blog button below or click on >planning< or >part 1<

Part 3 (fjord Norway) hasn't got the photos added but I'll do that next.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Right three hours later Norway part III has photos

>here<

Just Part II to do now good job I'm an 'early bird'


----------

